# Multi-Purpose Mill Tool Holder



## Ray C (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's a small project to make a multi-purpose endmill holder.  These can be used for all kinds of purposes.  Here's the basic holder and in a short while, I'll make a cylindrical tool holder for it to hold a HSS bit.  I'm making this today because I need to cut a gear later today.

The first part was made in the lathe but I forgot to snap a picture so, here we're just trimming the excess off in the bandsaw.  Note the use of V-blocks for holding the piece.  -Now you know what those are for...




Using the DRO, the centers were found.  Here the weldon-flat has already been cut in the shank.  That nice flat angle is used later on.   I'm also milling a flat spot to prepare for boring a hole..




Hey wait... he's boring the hole off-center.  Thanks for the heads-up but, yes, that is intentional.  I want the hole off-center so the centerline of the HSS bit is in the center...  You'll see... later today.




Now that we have that nice Weldon flat spot, it's used with a parallel block to line-up the part 90[SUP]o[/SUP] rotated so we can drill another hole. 



Two more 3/8 holes were drilled in the ends coincident with the bored hole.  There's also a holding screw on the side.  Next, I will take a piece of round stock the same diameter of that hole then, cut it in half then, mill a 3/8 wide slot in the two halves.  Then it can be inserted into the bored hole and clamped in there very securely (and yes, I need to trim those screws down a little bit).




This thing is made of 1045.  I'll give it a test spin to see if it like it and if so, it will be put in the very big pile of metal waiting for heat treating.   Time for lunch...  

Ray


----------



## Ray C (Aug 10, 2013)

OK, all done.  First, the roundstock was squared off on all four sides in the mill just a little bit.  Then it was split in the bandsaw.  Two pieces of angle iron held it nicely.  A piece of scrap was used to make sure it was sitting square.




The slots were milled -that was easy...  And here it is all done.  Notice the cutting edge is at the center of the tool.  This way, you won't need to cut the bit with a lot of relief.






...NOW, I can go cut those gears -but first, #3 son has a flat tire and needs a hand...


Ray


----------

